# Hello from central Tennessee



## muddy pond (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, to everyone. I am new to this forum and like what I have read while browsing behind the scenes. 
 My name is Carson but I go by "Muddy" because of my business, Muddy Pond Barbeque in Muddy Pond Tennessee. I have been involved in smoking pork for the last 25 years and specialize in Boston Butts of the pulling kind. We are a mobil business and cook about 300 pounds a week. We sell our product dry by the full butt or pound or sandwich. 
 I do not want to be known as a know- it all as I learn daily what others do to satisfy their tastes. if I can assist in anyones ability to put out better BBQ and smoked meats then I try to do it as a friend instead of an adviser.
 Thanks for allowing me to become involved in this community.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, how about a picture of your rig. Don't worry about being welcomed here, just be yourself and enjoy the forum


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF the best BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You are very welcome here & all share & learn from each others experiences
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 your wealth of knowledge will be welcome here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Thanks for joining in


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome,Glad you came in, hope to hear some of your years of knowledge. LET"S SEE THE RIG!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Carson, welcome to the SMF. I'm sure there are plenty of folks here that would like to swap/share smokin stories with you, and they would enjoy some pics of your hardware/smoker. Have a good one.


----------



## meowey (Sep 9, 2007)

Muddy, Welcome to SMF!  A pic of your pit would be cool!  I know you can't share your "secret" rub recipe or stuff like that, but I'm sure we all can use some tips on technique.  Like for example, "Do you flip your butts as you smoke them?", or "Do you baste or spray them, and how often?"  I have my own procedures for smoking butts (or cigars for that matter), and it's always interesting to compare.  

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome Muddy -

Nice to have another professional smoker in the group.  We do have a few folks that make a living smoking Q and it's nice to know what people like from all parts of the globe. Always plenty of good ideas here you can add to you menu or maybe there a tip or trick or two you'd be willing to share with us. Whatever the case Enjoy!


----------



## big_pete_of_wv (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome!Lets see some pics of your rig...


----------



## muddy pond (Sep 10, 2007)

Meowey, I will assist in the recipe ideas that have proven good but to answer your question on the flipping of the butts or the basting. I do neither. I rub my butts with our own rub and will not open the smoker until at least 8 hours after the smoker reached the 225 temp. We serve our sandwiches dry and offer two sauces. One sauce is a ready made bought anywhere KC Masterpeice original and the other is our own sweet Mustard sauce which can be thinned and used as a dipping sauce.


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Muddy Pond!!! Glad you found us!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from the great white north! Looking forward to seeing what you do .... also curious as to whether or not you spray or mop your butts after the 8 hr mark?
Hope we can add to your already extensive knowledge!


----------



## muddy pond (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks all for the warm and fuzzy welcome to this great site.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Welcome Carson, I look forward to your advice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## chadpole (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome Muddy to the SMF. We will be glad to see your rig and hear your stories on smoking-Q. What kind of population do you have in Muddy Pond? That's a lot of butts being smoked. Have a happy smoking day.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 10, 2007)

welcome to the SMF. glad you found us.


----------



## muddy pond (Sep 10, 2007)

Squeezy, I never mop or spray my meat. We use all natural and organically grown butts. We have a letter of authenticity from the farm they are purchased from. They will melt on the smoker nd need no additional liquids. At 8 hrs i take a temp check and if they are at 190 I will leave the heat on for about 1 hr more at 200 so all is falling apart while removing from the grill. Our customer base is tourisim as we live in an mininite community with a busy road and many little shops along with a busy Sorghum mill this time of the year. 

I was looking for some pictures and found these taken by my wife saturday as I was returning from our church Fall Festival. She will hold 200 pounds of meat or 17-20 butts.


----------



## wildsidebbq (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome! Very nice pit. I have family in Tennessee, one of my favorite places. I hope to move there one day.

Frank


----------



## muddy pond (Sep 10, 2007)

WildSide hope your dream becomes reality soon as we need more smoking buddies here.


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 10, 2007)

Carson, welcome to the forum.  I look forward to your input.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome muddy. i'm just north of you in glasgow. we'll have to get up w/ y'all some time & come try some pork.good somikng neighbor.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF Muddy, looking forward to your posts!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 11, 2007)

Great looking rig you have Muddy! Sounds like you have a perfect source for pork!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi 'Muddy'!...Welcome Aboard the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you with us!...


----------

